# Snuggle bed!?



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

I keep seeing that everyone has these nice little beds i guess you would call them?? where they have pockets that your chis go inside and sleep and snuggle. I found one but it wasn't soft and Gizzy wanted nothing to do with it. What would i call them?? and i cannot find anything like what i want anywhere..

any ideas??


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The ones with the pillow then the pouch on top of the pillow like what Chico & Brody got? 

Those can be found here: Home


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

There are a few members on here that make and sell beds that you just add your own pillow. I bought mine from Traci, aka Harley ridin Chopper. Her beds are called Snuggle Sleepers. I can find you the link if your interested. Extremely well made. It has a back like a pillow sham, and you just insert a standard pillow. Just let her know what colors or pattern you want, and she will try to find it. Her beds are $50 shipping included.

DazyMae and pookeypeds also sell similar beds that you just add a pillow. Their beds are super cute! 

Or you can get a Tiger Dreamz trundle bed. Heather aka cprcheetah can get you a good deal on a sack type bed. They are gorgeous! You don't use a pillow. They are a "sack" or "bag" but you can roll them down and create a bed our lay it completely flat to create a blanket/mat. It's a 3 in 1 bed.

Just google words like
Snuggle sack/bag
Cuddle sack/bag
Sleeper sack/bag
What your looking for should pop up. 
They sell them on Etsy.com too. I just bought a cute cupcake bed. They are called Bratz Sax. I can't think of the sellers store name at the moment, but her name is Holly. Her stuff is gorgeous!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i got mine at petsmart for $14.99 I posted it in the pics section called "we joined the club" it's super soft you find it in the cat section where the beds are


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Here I consolidated all the ones I could find from our very talented Chihuahua People(in no particular order) if I missed anyone it was NOT my intention.

DazyMae Snuggle Pocket Pet Covers:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/55991-~~snuggle-pocket-pet-covers~~.html









Traci aka Harley ridin Chopper Snuggle Sleepers:
Snuggle Sleepers - Muchler's AKC Registered Chihuahuas









Pookypeds Bedsacks:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-crafts/42329-dog-bedsack-i-made.html









cprcheetah Tiger Dreamz Trundle Beds
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/56155-tiger-dreamz-trundle-beds.html









cprcheetah Kozy Snuggle Bags (fleece)
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/55422-kozy-snuggle-bags.html









Chihuahualoves me Petsmart Kitty Snuggle Bag
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/56259-we-joined-club.html


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Heather that's great and so sweet of you to do that! 
I forgot that you make beds too. I love Zoey's pink plaid bed. 
Love the new siggy! Kristi did a great job.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Heather that's great and so sweet of you to do that!
> I forgot that you make beds too. I love Zoey's pink plaid bed.
> Love the new siggy! Kristi did a great job.


I was trying to find all the links and figured, why not have them all in one place  Thank-you. I love the siggy too, it's perfect...purple is my absolute fav color too  Kristi did awesome with it.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I love them all!!! I wish I could get one of each hahaha


----------

